# How much do you pay per kg?



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

In New Zealand money please. I pay $3.20 a kg.
I feed on parrot/cockateal food seed mux they love it any are never to fat/skinny!


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

1kg in my local pet shop is £3 - I can tell you I'll be making my own mix having read the threads on here!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol thanks yeah I have 1 part cereals 1 part seed and grains


----------

